# Morrow hub, excessive travel from drive to brake



## rustjunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

I've always avoided Morrow hubs, but now have one on a bike that is going to be for sale. Overhauled it, left the brake-arm side together, there's an unacceptable amount of travel from brake to drive and vice versa. No chipped teeth or excessive wear that I saw...easy fix anyone?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2014)

is there side to side play? maybe whole assy. needs to be tightened together....?

..I'm serious, I redid one too, and had the same problem... wasn't quite tight enough(parts weren't quite aligned?)


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> is there side to side play? maybe whole assy. needs to be tightened together....?




puh-lease! :eek:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 11, 2014)

Ive only had three... they all seem to have a sorta excessive travel when comparing to say new departure.  But maybe mine are screwed up to! One of mine I can feel  not hear a pop when braking and starting to pedal  forward...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2014)

...gee, I had a head a second ago.....


----------



## Iverider (Sep 11, 2014)

Is the spring intact? Morrows are interesting. I like them. Less parts to screw with and they work great! I've never had trouble though and all I do is follow the rebuild instructions.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 11, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> I've always avoided Morrow hubs, but now have one on a bike that is going to be for sale. Overhauled it, *left the brake-arm side together*, there's an unacceptable amount of travel from brake to drive and vice versa.....




Perhaps *this time *you should have taken the brake side apart.   I suspect that the airgap between those 2 parts seperated by the spring is too wide.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 11, 2014)

I put the jpegs that Dave Marko supplied in an earlier thread about rebuilding Morrow hubs here

https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157647080860619/


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> Perhaps *this time *you should have taken the brake side apart.   I suspect that the airgap between those 2 parts seperated by the spring is too wide.





Was thinking that. Will open it up again


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I put the jpegs that Dave Marko supplied in an earlier thread about rebuilding Morrow hubs here
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157647080860619/




thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> ...I suspect that the airgap between those 2 parts seperated by the spring is too wide.




Looking at one that's apart: Seems it should go the other way: Increase the "airgap" there to move the shoe toward the driver?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 11, 2014)

*Time*



Krautwaggen said:


> I put the jpegs that Dave Marko supplied in an earlier thread about rebuilding Morrow hubs here
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157647080860619/




Good information thank you Dave


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 11, 2014)

I really like taking those things apart. Good thing I can put them back together. 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2014)

the key to the morrow is getting the two pieces on either side of the spring tightly together. it takes 5 hands but it can be done. you have to put the spring in, hold them so they are interlocked compressing the spring, and then screw the axle in, not allowing any play between them. once you get it started it gets easier.
Huffman used Morrow hubs on almost everything. if properly assembled and lubed the Morrow hub is the best, if not put together correctly assembled, or not maintained, you will have nothing but trouble!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 15, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> the key to the morrow is getting the two pieces on either side of the spring tightly together....if properly assembled and lubed the Morrow hub is the best, if not put together correctly assembled, or not maintained, you will have nothing but trouble!




Familiar with this and have no problem getting it assembled correctly, but not satisfied with the long "dead spot" between drive and brake. I heard once that these could be adjusted as they wore to keep the brake-to-drive tight, and thought someone could share that info. Would like to check one of yours out, Scott. This one, I'd not like to be standing up going from pedal to brake and back again.
Will play with it, but think my hunch was right: Morrow has nuthin' on New Departure D. Unnecessarily complicated, heavier than the D, with no advantage in coasting or braking...Flame suit on!


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 15, 2014)

toss that morrow crap in the can....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 15, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Familiar with this and have no problem getting it assembled correctly, but not satisfied with the long "dead spot" between drive and brake. I heard once that these could be adjusted as they wore to keep the brake-to-drive tight, and thought someone could share that info. Would like to check one of yours out, Scott. This one, I'd not like to be standing up going from pedal to brake and back again.
> Will play with it, but think my hunch was right: Morrow has nuthin' on New Departure D. Unnecessarily complicated, heavier than the D, with no advantage in coasting or braking...Flame suit on!



I like the morrows a lot... replaced the spring and all is good on mine.  I seem to get better braking then on a D.. can control it more.. if I need to stop on a dime then it's definitely a morrow over the D ..


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I like the morrows a lot... replaced the spring and all is good on mine.  I seem to get better braking then on a D.. can control it more.. if I need to stop on a dime then it's definitely a morrow over the D ..




Have you tried a D with new discs, spring, and bearings?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 15, 2014)

Well....... no.... just feel morrow has better braking... and I like how the crank spins back after you brake lol... D just seems to be not as smooth transition to me...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2014)

Morrow=Meh
ND=Hell Yeah!

Seriously though, as Scott said above...ND Mod #D with new discs & properly adjusted will lock-em up no problemo. I can't see needing any more than that. And it's not a sudden lock-up. Very linear & smooth...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 15, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Morrow=Meh
> ND=Hell Yeah!
> 
> Seriously though, as Scott said above...ND Mod #D with new discs & properly adjusted will lock-em up no problemo. I can't see needing any more than that. And it's not a sudden lock-up. Very linear & smooth...



Ok ok..I believe you


----------

